# Video camera app



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to run aokp on my phone but I need a replacement video camera app. I've tried videocam illusion.. It force closes on me.. can sum 1 help me

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

